# Mystified



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

Conecting up my LGB EPL switch drives. I can only get the switches to move electrically in one direction. Suggestions.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

Details. Using a 51750 control box and a 52750 EPL power booster. Have a 22 volt source from my MRC power supply. With power on the power booster have an amber light and a constant green light get good power indicator lights on the control box. Switches move one time and then will not move again until manually switched back to the original position.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Craig, 
Just want to verify you are using AC voltage not DC. The EPL drives are made for about 18V AC. 
Steve


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you using the AC output on the MRC?

Chuck


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

Using the accessories terminals.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Try removing the power booster. Make sure the polarity of the wires from the switch to the control box is correct. I think they are color coded orange and white.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Try reversing the wires at the switch motor to see if it will throw in the other direction.

Are.you sure that the accessory output is AC and not DC? Most power supplies that I know of lable the AC terminal "AC". What model MRC do you have? With that information others might be more helpful.

Chuck


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

MRC Power G. Also used a smaller MRC starter power pack. A railpower 1370.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The MRC web site says that the Power G had two terminals, both are DC. One is fixed and the other variable.

power "G" pdf 

That explains your problem.

Chuck

If you go to a hardware store and get the AC transformer I suggested in one of your other posts, your problem will be solved.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

The railpower specifically say ac on the accessories terminals but the switches still only move in one direction. Did I fry the Epl drives?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have a volt meter? Check the voltage on the AC terminal. The MRC site says that the 1370 has a 18 VA rating. That is not very much power especially for "G" trains. The EPL switches require at least 18 volts. 

Chuck


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

Read 19 volts at the terminals. Got the power booster to try and compensate for long wire runs. Concerned now that I damaged the drives when I screwedup and connected 22vdc.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

For now forget the long leads and test the switch motor with a couple of feet of wire. Does it still throw in one direction. If so you did not fry the motor. Have you reversed the input 
wires on the epl switch motor? If everything is working it should now throw in the opposite direction.

Where are you located? Perhaps someone in your area is using these switch throws and you can take one of your motors over and test it on their layout.

Chuck


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

So if I reverse the wires and it still works only in the same direction it's fried?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is that it is not fried if it moves at all. If you reverse the wires into the switch it should go from left to right, if before it went from right to left.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Got everything squared away and the Pond Bank and Fayetteville is ready for a golden spike ceremony.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By CraigW on 20 Sep 2012 09:30 AM 
Thanks for the help. Got everything squared away and the Pond Bank and Fayetteville is ready for a golden spike ceremony. 
Your part in this is to tell us what you did so we can all learn from your experience.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes... that's the "toll" ... please explain. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

YAH, Craig, don't run away yet!!! tell us please!! 

Whether it was dumb luck or a dumb mistake we all learn. None of us is TOO old to learn. Or too young either............ 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig:

I have waited a day before sending this post, as I kept hoping that you would respond. 

I'm very disappointed in your lack of response to the last three comments in this thread. Bob, Greg, and Dirk are well respected members of MLS. They all offer useful help to other readers here on MLS. It helps all of us to help others if you would tell us what you did to solve your problem. It would also help me to know if what I suggested helped or hindered your progress.

I believe that this is your fourth post asking for assistance. You have always received prompt answers to your questions. Why not return the favor?

Chuck


----------



## CraigW (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm really sorry. Didn't intend to be rude or ungrateful. 
To get everything working I ended up using a small MRC power supply from a starter set that actually has AC accessory terminals. (Unlike my larger power supply). Connected up the referenced power booster and switch controller, i used bell wire, and carefully followed the directions. Carefully following directions is a bit of an unatural act for me. Tested everything at the kitchen table before going outside and all isgood. Still functioning like a charm three months later. I really apologize for my rudeness. It was not intended. How do I set up notifications from the web site because I really haven't been back here since my victory post.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Craig thanks for finally telling us how you solved the problem and also explaining why you didn't answer sooner. This long after the whole exchange of problem, suggestions and your telling us you solved the problem, a lot of people might have just quietly gone off and not admitted that they should have followed up. I know you didn't do this to be rude, just an over sight. You should check in a little more often to see what's going on. This is a good place to learn things you didn't realize you needed to learn. 
Welcome back,
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, you can not subscribe to a thread anymore. 

So, it remains good practice to just revisit the thread after a bit, and definitely let people know what the problem is... that way we all learn, and also in the future, if someone has the same problem, he will see your solution to the problem. 

Glad it is working, so turns out you did not have AC output. Funny though, it should have operated the other direction with the DC polarity reversed. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig: Thanks for the update. Chuck


----------

